# chevrolet fan/ light combo



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Cool. What's the light a simple halogen?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

nolabama said:


> Cool. What's the light a simple halogen?


I think so. I would probably put one of those big clear glass bulbs in it.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

nolabama said:


> Cool. What's the light a simple halogen?


With that bakelite socket, you can only use a 60 watt, max lamp or a CFL. :laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## CopperSlave (Feb 9, 2012)

That is a pretty novel idea. Looks like this is in someone's home....what room is it in?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I just can't wait for all the OSHA-freaks to start harping about your Little Giant _aluminum_ ladder.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I just can't wait for all the OSHA-freaks to start harping about your Little Giant aluminum ladder.


I ain't scared!


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

CopperSlave said:


> That is a pretty novel idea. Looks like this is in someone's home....what room is it in?


Not sure. Complete remodel. The house is empty. I think it will be an office.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> View attachment 15634


 
It would look cool if you could use a par flood and make it look like a headlight.


----------



## energylightbulbse (Aug 3, 2012)

I really appreciated this is a new idea in light fitting. I am very thankful with your idea.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I just can't wait for all the OSHA-freaks to start harping about your Little Giant _aluminum_ ladder.


Dude, get over it. you are free to use whatever ladder you choose, hell you can even bond it to the EGC if you want. :thumbsup:


On the other hand many of us work for companies with policies that forbid the use of such ladders so we have fiberglass little giants.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

You need one of those vintage style clear light bulbs I saw at either lowes or the depot the other day. Saw one in a customer's light fixture Friday night and it looked good.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I think the perfect lamp for that would be one of those reproduction carbon "squirrel cage" filament bulbs. Not a lot of light but a nice glow.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Where's the cord grip?? A UL listing sticker would be a nice touch!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Harborbreeze (Sep 3, 2012)

You made it very nice ceiling fan with light. I have ceiling fan with light, but now it is very old. I planning to purchase new one. But I think your idea is great, I try to make it myself.


----------

